# help needed before i go crazy !



## bob531 (25 Mar 2015)

Hi Hope someome could help suggest a way to get this part removed from a motor shaft.
The motor i am recucling for a project but it has a speed reducer box of cast iron on the motor spindle. I dont want the gear /reducer part just the motor. Though dont want to dame the gear as they are pretty procey units. The front flange of the gear box and some sort of sleeve gear is attached to the motor spindle by a keyway only ,i cant find or see any other fastening which would stop it coming off. 
I cant use a bearing puller as i cant access the end of the actual motor shaft and the flange plate from the gear box is also free on the spindle and in the way.
See photos ad hope someone could suggest something.
Thanks Bob


----------



## Monkey Mark (25 Mar 2015)

It looks like the shaft could be knocked in, back towards the motor a little, giving enough space to remove the key way.


----------



## RogerP (25 Mar 2015)

I agree, it looks like that key has to come out before you go any further


----------



## bob531 (25 Mar 2015)

Hi, Im not sure i follow, the motor shaft is the thinner left hand side in the photo. The wider sleeve part on right where you cant see the key is the gear reducer. The flange from the gear ratios reducer is in the way of doing anything with any force. The sleeve or whatever its called widens on the outside (the bit where the gear pinion is sticking out of) preventing the gear flange being removed out of the way.
This is what it looked like before i tried to part the gear box from the motor.


----------



## Monkey Mark (25 Mar 2015)

.ok on the top photos the splined section is the gear reducer shaft if i'm looking at it correctly.
Personally i would try tapping of pressing that back into the flange housing, so on the top photos that will be pushing it to the left hand side, to see if that will let you release the keyway on the other side of the flange, then remove the shaft to.the right hand side.


----------



## bob531 (25 Mar 2015)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GROVE-GEAR-T...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d596da1c
On photo 2 in the first post everything you can see is the gear box.
Heres a ebay link to a similar one which shows what looks like a simple slide fit input with keyway for the motor shaft, i removed the flanged part of the gearbox which mates with the motor square flange beacause i wanted to see what was going on.
In the photo of the complete motor and gearbox everything painted green is the gearbox.


----------



## Monkey Mark (25 Mar 2015)

Yes, as I thought. Tap the end of the gearbox shaft back towards the motor. This should release the keyway on the motor side of the housing.


----------



## bob531 (25 Mar 2015)

I`ll try it in the morning.Thanks


----------



## bob531 (26 Mar 2015)

Fiinally success. I did tap the gear end a little which loosened the key a bit but still needed to heat the sleeve with a blowtorch to finally get it to move using leverage from a metal bar and sharp taps from a hammer.


----------



## Monkey Mark (26 Mar 2015)

Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## n0legs (26 Mar 2015)

Monkey Mark":3i0j5fdn said:


> Where there's a will there's a way!



With sweet sweat and dedication you can stretch an ants ******* over the neck of a beer bottle


----------



## n0legs (26 Mar 2015)

Double click, sorry


----------



## SammyQ (29 Mar 2015)

n0legs, your recreational habits are disturbing...imaginative, but distrurbing... :shock: 

Sam


----------

